# Finding Good Collie Breeder



## abbaleno (Mar 23, 2013)

Hello,

I am looking to adopt my first dog. I grew up with a sheltie, but my parents found the breeder and handled the majority of his care. I am looking for a Collie, but am struggling to find a good breeder. I live in North Carolina, so something on the east coast would be best. I have been to the AKC page and have done google search after google search. The problem is that when I find someone that I think I like, I find something bad about them on a blog somewhere. This is the first time I have searched for a breeder and I was wondering if anyone had any good tips on how to find one, or suggestions for one they have heard good things about. 

I love blue merle, but color is not important. I also think I want a rough collie, but that is not overly important either. Gender is unimportant. I care most about health, longevity, trainability, and temperament. I plan to train him or her as a therapy dog as well as do flyball or agility. I will be moving this summer and would like a puppy in the fall.

Thank you for all your help!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi, I too am looking for a rough collie and I've narrowed it down to 2 breeders *both are in PA because I live in NY*, the first one http://www.heatherfieldcollies.com/ is the one I'm going to visit on April 12th so I'm very excited for that. This is the other one, I sent out a puppy application about 4-5 days ago and I haven't heard anything back yet, http://www.kelstrincollies.com/. Hope this helps.


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

It can be very hard to find a good breeder. The problem is that most of them rely on word of mouth and networking to place their puppies and don't have to advertise or promote their websites. Lots of them aren't even very good at keeping their websites up to date. The good news is that once you tap into the network, if a breeder does not have upcoming puppies they will usually pass you along to someone else. 

I generally advise people to start with the national parent club website. Generally they have some kind of breeder referral list and a listing of local collie clubs. I checked and the Collie Club of America doesn't have as much info as most club sites. They do have a listing for district directors (each state with more than 10 members elects a director.) I would contact the directors(s) in your area and see if they can help you. http://www.collieclubofamerica.org/cca_district_directors.html

I did find a link to their health foundation. Before you talk to breeders you should read up on the info here http://www.colliehealth.org/articles.asp

You could also go to a local dog show and talk with breeders there. Here's where you can find out about local shows. http://www.infodog.com/showinfo/state.htm If you go please remember that breeders are sometimes very stressed at a show and may not have time to talk at that particular moment. Usually breeders are friendly and approachable, but if not chalk it up to stress. Also some of the people with collies may not be the owners, they could be professional handlers.

Good luck!


----------



## abbaleno (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you so much! I will check out the links.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Have you looked at the breed club's website? They should either have a list posted or have someone you can contact for referrals.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

In addition to what Samshine said, be aware that _everyone_ has had something bad said about them. Certainly if there are numerous complaints, there is possibly an issue; but one or two, I'd continue to research those breeders. My dog is from someone I consider reputable, but I'm sure if I looked enough, I could find something negative about her. (Actually, I have read negative things, but more related to her rescue work than breeding.)

Good luck! It can be hard to find a good breeder.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

You can also look at Colliesonline.com. It's a weekly online magazine where breeders have pictures of their latest winners. It also has listings of performance winners, so you can find a kennel that focuses on performance as well as conformation, should that be your interest. Go to this page: http://www.colliesonline.com/contents.php and scroll down. On the right a ways down you'll find a list of collie breeders by state as well.

Here are the 4 breeders they list for NC:

Barksdale collies. There isn't a working website for them but there is an email address. This kennel has been around for a long time and produces some beautiful dogs. A lot of other breeders use their dogs in their breeding programs.

Concord Collies. http://www.concordcollies.com/ I don't know anything about them. Don't take this as a criticism of the breeder. I'm on the west coast and don't know the eastern breeders that well.

Deep River Collies. Once again, no website, but 2 email addresses. They show a lot in conformation and herding.

Silohouette Collies. http://www.silhouettecollies.com. I don't know this breeder either. Again, not a criticism.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

BTW, (for kcomstoc as well) the collie national show is next weekend. So you may not hear from a breeder before then if they're getting ready for the show.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

oh lol yeah heathersfieldcollies is going to nationals, but I had contacted her like 2 weeks ago so she answered.  so I'll just wait patiently (or as patient as I can be)


----------



## abbaleno (Mar 23, 2013)

kcomstoc said:


> Hi, I too am looking for a rough collie and I've narrowed it down to 2 breeders *both are in PA because I live in NY*, the first one http://www.heatherfieldcollies.com/ is the one I'm going to visit on April 12th so I'm very excited for that. This is the other one, I sent out a puppy application about 4-5 days ago and I haven't heard anything back yet, http://www.kelstrincollies.com/. Hope this helps.


Thank you SO much! If you think of it and don't mind, please let me know what you think when you meet him/her!


----------



## abbaleno (Mar 23, 2013)

Rowdy said:


> You can also look at Colliesonline.com. It's a weekly online magazine where breeders have pictures of their latest winners. It also has listings of performance winners, so you can find a kennel that focuses on performance as well as conformation, should that be your interest. Go to this page: http://www.colliesonline.com/contents.php and scroll down. On the right a ways down you'll find a list of collie breeders by state as well.
> 
> Here are the 4 breeders they list for NC:
> 
> ...


I appreciate all the help! I had looked up a couple of those, but had not found the ones that don't have websites listed. I also had not heard of the online collie magazine. I will look into that and probably subscribe. You were extremely helpful, so thank you very much!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm sure I'll add it to my thread that says breed visit.  so just keep an eye out for it April 12th because as soon as I get home I will be on here gushing about it lol. I check dogforums like 10 times a day, I'm so addicted. Rowdy helped me a lot too, I'm glad he's on here


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

abbaleno said:


> I appreciate all the help! I had looked up a couple of those, but had not found the ones that don't have websites listed. I also had not heard of the online collie magazine. I will look into that and probably subscribe. You were extremely helpful, so thank you very much!


No problem! There's no subscription. You just go to the url. It updates every Saturday, usually in early afternoon.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm learning that many of the best dog people aren't the best internet people. Maybe they're too busy with their dogs? 

I had a Sheltie as a kid and it was one of those once in a lifetime dogs. Like you, most of my dogs were found by my parents and looking back, most were of dubious heritage and likely from BYB, so I'm kind of having to relearn purebreds and unlearn what I thought I knew about them. I've found breed clubs to be a great resource. Most have a website and often a local chapter and they can often help you get in touch with breeders who aren't as active online but are active in the breed. In addition, we've had good luck at a dog show. I think it's important to remember that the breeders are there to show their dogs and not to be a pest during that time when they're rushing to get ready for the ring, but often after they have some time to talk and it can be a great way to meet several as well as get to see several lines of dogs that might be going to be bred in the next year. It really does seem like getting out to breed-specific events or shows helps with networking. Also, I really liked seeing how different breeders handle their dogs and I liked seeing that one breeder we were considering handled their dogs more like how I would want to handle ours than another. If you're paying that much for a pup, why not get one that has a start most similar to what you would give it?

Good luck!


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Have you thought of collie rescue: http://www.collierescue.net/adoptable-collies/ They had rescued 22 dogs at one point including puppies. http://www.tristatecollierescue.org/adoptables.html http://www.tristatecollierescue.org/spencer.html this guy is only 9 months old.


----------



## beardiedawg (Apr 16, 2012)

I foster collies for rescue in Texas. If you are not set on getting a puppy from a breeder, check out the collie rescues. It is depressing to see how many come into rescue, many of them young.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

beardiedawg said:


> I foster collies for rescue in Texas. If you are not set on getting a puppy from a breeder, check out the collie rescues. It is depressing to see how many come into rescue, many of them young.


Thanks for fostering!!! Which Texas rescue are you with?


----------



## beardiedawg (Apr 16, 2012)

I help with Texas Collie and Sheltie Rescue. I'm currently fostering a sweet tri female. She is less quirky than my female. I wonder if they would notice if I switched dogs on them.


----------



## abbaleno (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you all so much! I had not even thought of going to dog shows before. You have all made some wonderful suggestions and I am very grateful. 

And in response to the people who have suggested rescues, I will certainly look at them when I am ready to adopt. I know of a few in my area but they have a relatively quick turnover rate so I don't want to look too much at individual dogs until I can adopt. I support rescuing and would do it in a heartbeat if another litter of puppies came in, or if I found the right adult dog.

You all have some terrific advice and I'm so happy I found such a great, tight knit community that shares my love for dogs!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

If you are near Concord, there is a cluster show this weekend at the Cabarrus Arena and Event Center. Starts Thursday and goes till Sunday. There is also Obedience, Rally, and Agility going on. There are not many collies entered, Sat there is only 3 roughs and 12 smooths, but it is a start.


----------

